# Siamese & OSH Compatibility with an Ocicat?



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a female Siamese and a male Oriental who did not get along with the two DSHs that they used to live with, Ruin my Siamese also lived with a Persian for a short period of time and while she wasn't mean to her she just ignored her entirely. To avoid anyone jumping to conclusions, the two DSHs now live happily with my brother, and the sweet Persian was lost when my then 3yr old niece allowed her to go outside. So I am definitely not rehoming cats willy nilly. 

For a while Ruin pretty much ignored the two DSHs, then she began lashing out at them more and more until finally Rosie (DSH) would not leave the top of the fridge for fear of being ganged up on by Ruin and Donovan. I tried keeping them in separate rooms even, and the two meezers would growl and hiss under the door, so Rosie was still terrified. BTW Rosie & George (DSH) were both with Ruin from the time they were tiny kittens. Donovan is a big sweetheart for the most part, but when Ruin gets worked up about something he almost always follows her lead. Ruin and Donovan are EXTREMELY bonded to each other. 

This is where I'm torn, I have no doubts that they would accept another Siamese or OSH BUT my fiancé is really pushing for an Ocicat. I know they are active, playful, and people oriented, but I have no personal experience with them. Are they as strong willed as Siamese? Do you think they would be a good pairing as far as personality type? 

If we do get a third cat it will not be for at least a year, but I figured now is a good time to start asking questions. There is also a cat show coming to town next month, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that there will be an Oci breeder or two there so we can get more info and see an Oci in the spots!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Sounds like you've got your hands full as it is without adding a pretty outgoing active breed to the mix....

Are they all fixed?


----------



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, they are all altered. The problem was not that Ruin can't get along with other cats, it is that she only gets along with cats that do not let her dominate them. Both of the DSHs were submissive personalities. With just the meezers things are peaceful. Also, both of my cats are active and outgoing as it is which is part of the reason I thought that they may be compatible with an Ocicat.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

tate said:


> This is where I'm torn, I have no doubts that they would accept another Siamese or OSH BUT my fiancé is really pushing for an Ocicat. I know they are active, playful, and people oriented, but I have no personal experience with them. Are they as strong willed as Siamese? Do you think they would be a good pairing as far as personality type?


Frankly I'm a little lost with all these names being thrown around... but it sounds like you already have two cats currently - and they're happy that way. Before at least one of them wasn't getting along with one or two of your other cats (the two you gave to your brother). It doesn't have anything (or not a lot) to do with the breed of the cat, some Siamese may get along well with your cats, others may not. All cats are different, so there's no real telling if an Ocicat would fit in or not. They are generally a high energy, outgoing cat though... if you really want to add a high matience cat like that we're not going to be able to dissuade you. However if it was me, I'd be happy having two cats that get along and to leave it at that, since in the past things haven't worked out so well with more added to the mix.


----------



## tate (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, we currently have two cats - Ruin a four year old Siamese and Donovan a two year old Oriental. I know not all Siamese have problems getting along with other cats, but many (as has been my experience having grown up with Siamese cats) do. I am not entirely set on adding a third cat, and personally we prefer high energy, outgoing cats. My fiancé on the other hand would very much like to have a cat that she chooses, especially since both of my cats are relatively young and will be around for the foreseeable future.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

I've never owned an Oriental, but I do breed Ocicats 

Oci's get along well with other cats but they do tend to take over, doesn't sound like your girl would like that too much. Oci's tend to be lovers, not fighters. Perhaps a male would be better so your girl remains the top female in the house.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wouldn't mess with what you have now. I don't think cats get along with other cats or not according to what breed they are. I don't really think cats are aware of "breed."


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

marie73 said:


> I don't think cats get along with other cats or not according to what breed they are. I don't really think cats are aware of "breed."


It certainly makes a difference. 

I wouldn't own a Bengal or Ocicat with a Ragdoll or Persian. The activity levels are just very incompatible.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I understand about Bengals and Ocicats, but most other breeds, I don't think it matters, it's the personality and activity levels.


----------



## kitten323 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have 7 cats at the moment (all fixed). I have a very dominant male siamese. He gets along ok with my DLH and my himalayan males but he not to great with my exotic shorthair or DSH females. My other two females he has no contact with (one is feral outdoors and the other is a feral in process of being tamed separate from the rest.. continuing...) It really is going to depend on the cats. Its hard to tell whether or not they are going to get along with them based on a breed. I think another outgoing cat can either work for you or against you. If the Ocicat is more dominant it may start a battle of wits with the other two... if hes too submissive he may be picked on like the DSHs you had. I think your best bet in adding a third is getting a kitten and very slowing introducing. Have them bond and meet during meal times. 

The other cats you had in your household, did they come in as kittens or adults? and did they come before or after the siamese and OSH?


----------

